# Hellooo from Hertfordshire!... And call for Burm breeders/owners in the area...



## Hennle (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi all! Having (re)joined this forum quite a while ago, I thought it was high time I actually introduced myself!

I'm Josh, and I'm a twenty-something veggie, trampolining, piano-fiddling zoology grad and current veterinary student, born in Cornwall and now living in Hertfordshire. 

For as long as I can remember I've had a deep-rooted fascination anything weird and wonderful (with snakes being my particular interest - when people ask why I always say because they are like me - misunderstood aha), and ultimately, this is something I am specialising in within my career.

Since the age of 9 (on here under a name I'm too embarrassed to now dig up)... I had various snakes of my own, starting with a beautiful royal, and eventually also a red-tail boa, BRB, and being left with my sister's corn snake after she lost interest, after kids sometimes sadly do. I also had a gorgeous beardie, and through my jobs between then and now in zoos, rescues, vets, pet shops, and an animal education programme outreaching to schools, have been lucky enough to have experience looking after many more, and one thing I was always passionate about was promoting informed and responsible reptile ownership, so that is something I am very much wishing to uphold in myself now and not be a hypocrite.

Throughout all of that, the one species I always respected and admired the most was burms - boys, girls, nice/naughty, all the morphs under the sun you name it, though I never had one of my own, I always promised myself that once I were in a suitable enough situation, I would look into getting one. I'm pleased to say that time is now, but before I rush into anything, I was hoping somebody could help me!

I was hoping to reach out to somebody within a commutable distance from Potters Bar, in that hope that for coffee and snacks, I might be able to visit to 'reacquaint' myself with an adult of the species before committing to anything.

Though I have worked with them before and loved them, before potentially considering one of my own (likely rehoming), as it has been a couple of years, I feel it would be sensible for me to spend some time working around an adult again, to remind myself exactly what I would be getting myself into. Happy to offer help with any aspect of husbandry including feeding, cleaning, of course handling, just to become more familiar again, rather than just doing what many do and buying the first hatchling they see, and then unfortunately rehoming when they attain their larger sizes.

I am in absolutely no rush at all, I would rather take as much time as possible to do more up-to-date reading and research, ensure I have adequate housing, provisions, circumstances and assistance for handling prior to committing to any, I just thought now was a good time to extend the branch, and see if anybody local-ish might be able to help me connect, it would be greatly appreciated! Any suggestions/questions, please feel free to PM me! ^_^

And who knows in the future I may be posting photos of my very own, but need to be absolutely sure first that I can provide!


----------

